# DIY Shortbread / cookie



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

Does anyone know what concentrate or combination can make something like a cookie combo love desert type vapes just can't get something that would taste leake shortbread or even a fudge


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

mamas shortbread :

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar (she was specific about this)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature, cut into chunks
1 teaspoon water 

Add the flour, salt, and powdered sugar then mix. Add in the vanilla, the butter and the 1 teaspoon of water. mix together just until a dough is formed.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

use graham cracker (clear) , Bavarian cream to help make a base for shortbread/cookie . start with a low percentage (2% each)

adding in a bit of cinnamon sugar cookie can also help but very low percentages, the cinnamon comes through rather strong at high percentages


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> use graham cracker (clear) , Bavarian cream to help make a base for shortbread/cookie . start with a low percentage (2% each)
> 
> adding in a bit of cinnamon sugar cookie can also help but very low percentages, the cinnamon comes through rather strong at high percentages


A dash of CAP Butter should round that off quite well


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

I need me some CAP butter in my life !!! 

Just had a Banting macadamia nut butter ice cream. Now trying to think up a recipe I can Vape !


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> mamas shortbread :
> ..
> Add in the vanilla, the butter and the 1 teaspoon of water. mix together just until a dough is formed.



@shaunnadan , being a noob to DIY, would you suggest rolling little dough snakes and pushing these through the coils, or is it easier to coil around the snakes ?

What's the suggested gauge and ID, and how many drags would one expect before the shortbread gets nice and toasty ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I need me some CAP butter in my life !!!
> 
> Just had a Banting macadamia nut butter ice cream. Now trying to think up a recipe I can Vape !


Oh man that sounds good, our ice cream machine is on the courier


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @shaunnadan , being a noob to DIY, would you suggest rolling little dough snakes and pushing these through the coils, or is it easier to coil around the snakes ?
> 
> What's the suggested gauge and ID, and how many drags would one expect before the shortbread gets nice and toasty ?



That's a very good question. Let me part some knowledge into you in this regard.

Start but rolling the dough into small snakes, preferably using the Scottish wicking technique. Once rolled then you need to wrap a parallel Clapton dipped in CAP cinnamon Danish swirl and 24g kanthal that's been steeping in some pure vg. 

Gentle tuck the dough snakes into the coil, being very careful that it doesn't break apart, I find dusting the coil beforehand with some 18mg nic helps to do the trick. 

Then Vape ! Preferably on a dna200 with full airflow open.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh man that sounds good, our ice cream machine is on the courier



So much of jealously now towards you.... You have a freeking ice cream machine ???? I needs that in my life also !!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So much of jealously now towards you.... You have a freeking ice cream machine ???? I needs that in my life also !!!!


It's just a cheapie from takealot


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It's just a cheapie from takealot


Added to cart !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (1/12/15)

if you are happy to vape the dikatone load then tfa pie crust a touch of fa biscit and about 1 - 2 % butter tfa or cap will get you close to a short bread. cant give you exact ratios as i have made it a quest to keep my dikatone levels as low as possible.

for a fudge try an english toffee, butterscotch, butter mix, just a touch of bavarian or catalan cream for extra richness with a vanilla note and maybe even some cracker in there to round it off.

untested suggestions, but i think that may get you to the ball park, you can add other ingredients to tweak from there.


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

cam said:


> if you are happy to vape the dikatone load then tfa pie crust a touch of fa biscit and about 1 - 2 % butter tfa or cap will get you close to a short bread. cant give you exact ratios as i have made it a quest to keep my dikatone levels as low as possible.
> 
> for a fudge try an english toffee, butterscotch, butter mix, just a touch of bavarian or catalan cream for extra richness with a vanilla note and maybe even some cracker in there to round it off.
> 
> untested suggestions, but i think that may get you to the ball park, you can add other ingredients to tweak from there.


thank swill try this just waiting for the butter mix to arrive


----------



## cam (1/12/15)

let us know how it turns out.. for science.


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

cam said:


> let us know how it turns out.. for science.


definitely will do


----------

